# Opinions wanted on SweetPro



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Someone (PaulNKS?) made a comment in another thread about lactating cows and the current pasture conditions that made me think about my choice of supplement. Anyone here use a supplement called SweetPro? I have just started. I am stepping my way up from 16% to 20% protein. It is pricey ($85/250lbs), in my opinion, but maybe I don't have a good basis for judgment.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't know sweet pro. What% protein is it. I find the most economical choice for protein supplement is distiller grains if available, if not soybean meal. 38%-44% protein depending on extraction process. Your local feed store will be able to get it. Livestock eat it well.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

%protein varies. 16, 18, and 20 are common. It is also a source of vitamin and mineral. I am not convinced of the cost effectiveness of the product, but want to give it a look. I also don't know if it is a sufficient protein source (say the 18 or 20) for a cow in milk during this drought.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

we usually use a 14% dairy mix and boost it with some 38% pellets or SBM. 
Can't say what current prices are for the protein but the 14% was 15.60/80 lbs last week.
I tend to shy away from stuff with cool names and go with stuff the mill mixes itself or something the nutritionist and I work out.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

When I referred to protein supplements it was intended in a beef for profit situation. 

SweetPro has a good reputation. When you've gone through a block, calculate the cost per head per day and compare that to other products. 

Distillers grain, I stay away from. There is a good reason why it's "economical". Study the history of how it came to be used a feed supplement and you'll not want to use it.

Soybean meal is good if it is in feed. My cattle are grass/hay fed, so I can't use soybean meal.

Pellets/Cubes are generally okay, but you have to feed daily and control the intake. With the 200 to 250 pound tubs and licks, you don't have to regulate it. 

There's also liquid protein used in lick tanks. Most of them are okay if they are all natural. The only one I would feed that isn't all natural is QLF. The urea in it is a patented "time release" urea that no other company uses. 

For beef cattle on pasture, they do need protein this year since the grasses have none (in drought areas).

Anyway, back to the OP's question. I have not used SweetPro, but I know they company has quickly qrown from when it was started, the products seem to be of good quality, and they have a good reputation among cattlemen. At $85/250, it may or may not be pricey. When dealing with protein supplements, you calculate the cost per head per day for comparisons. I will say, that I think it is a much better choice than Tractor Supply's $57 tub.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to answer, especially the nice explanation you put in your tutorial thread. They marched right through the first half of the round, then started slowing down. I think I'll let then next tub be my benchmark.



PaulNKS said:


> When I referred to protein supplements it was intended in a beef for profit situation.


That's the idea here. We are on our third year here in which we have tried many things (poultry meat/eggs, goats, dairy, garden market) for profit. I haven't given any of them their due chance of success, but it is clear to me that the cow/calf operation has a very good chance of operating well in the black. I am starting to think "downsize" on the others to the point that they produce just for us, and focus my energy on beef to start paying the bills.


----------

